# Soaps :)



## Sinistra (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok, is anyone else here a soap addict?

I used to hate them, but over the past couple of years I have slowly turned into a soap addict.....


So....I thought we could talk about them 


Sinistra :rain:


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jan 31, 2005)

I watch Eastenders though it's got a bit far-fetched and depressing recently :ticking: but Neighbours is great!!


----------



## Maria8475 (Jan 31, 2005)

Years and years ago i used to be a Neighbours addict, and then i missed a couple of eps and realised i didn't actually care   Since then i've not really watched them.


----------



## little smaug (Jan 31, 2005)

I used to watch Neighbours, but then it got boring, so I stopped.

But a few months ago I started watching it again, and it's gotten really good! So now I either watch it or record it. 

But that's the only soap I watch.


----------



## Steffi (Feb 2, 2005)

I used to watch Eastenders when it first started then it got deppresing and I agree far fetched but just occassionally I'll have a look to see what's going on.  Other than that I don't like soaps much.


----------



## Sinistra (Feb 2, 2005)

Eastenders is getting really really weird....and even more unbelievable!

I love neighbours, that's my favourite soap, tied with hollyoaks.


----------



## Shaun (Feb 3, 2005)

The only soap I watch is Neighbours and I'm not ashamed to admit that I enjoy it.


----------



## Sinistra (Feb 5, 2005)

good for you!


----------



## immortalem (Feb 6, 2005)

I watch General Hospital sometimes.  It's not a bad show.  The acting is actually half way decent.


----------



## Sinistra (Feb 6, 2005)

LoL


----------

